# My first custom tourbillon watch



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm Quinn. I'm a startup entrepreneur who loves watches. With my spare time I managed to designed and put together a tourbillon watch, here are two pictures of it:
















The watch face consist of 4 layers of cut and engraved dials, superluminova hands and markers. It was actually kind of tricky to design, as the movement had an off center hands (it is 2mm from the center... I guess it was to give the tourbillon enough space? ;\ ). I included my initial on the left side on top of the mainspring.

It is running on a Chinese skeleton tourbillon movement. It came with some "I'm just like Swiss stuff" engravings that wasn't really my taste so I decided to take out the top plate and replaced it with my own. I have done quite a bit of project with Swiss high end skeleton parts and I have to say I wasn't quite impressed with how it looked on the inside, so I modified the movement and covered the skeleton up. It runs very accurately, until I mistakenly placed it on top of my MS surface type cover, which got it magnetized. But even when magnetized it only gains around 1 minute per day, which is actually very impressive considering the fact that watches magnetized can run +5 or even more minutes per day. The text on the movement states: "TOURBILLON 60 SECONDS" on the left and "17 JEWELS" on the right

My design of the case gradually turned into a good old classic design as I feel like that still fits a tourbillon watch the best . The 44mm stainless steel case is rose gold coated with 10 ATM water resistance. It has a sapphire crystal for both front and back (open case back). Genuine alligator strap. The black crown is just used for the time being as I'm still working on the crown.

Now I wear this watch everywhere, and my friends seems to like it. Please let me know what you feel about this watch  Some has suggested to combine the two white layers into one so it looks cleaner. What do you think? Would definitely love to have some pro feedback as well 

A couple friends have asked me if I sell them... I honestly don't know how to answer, lol; let's say if I custom make the watch dials for my customers, using the same case and movements, how much do you think I should charge?

Thanks ahead for your comments and suggestions!

Cheers,

Quinn

P.S. let me know if I should upload more photos/videos of this watch  Also happy to show how the movement came in.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I think your watch looks great. My only comment or suggestion is to keep up the excellent work. I think it's important NOT to listen to what other people want or think or the watch will come out like everyone elses. Thank you very much for sharing your American Made watch.


----------



## Lukino_ (Aug 29, 2014)

Tourbillon watches and skeletonized watches both tend to have a very messy, '800 like design. I love how clean and modern your work looks. Also, I second Medusa's comment: your style is great looking and very personal, don't let "some" opinions average it!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I like it a lot. As an engineer, I love to see the working parts of machines. Keep it up.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Fine work very well done. And I agree with what everyone else has written so far: don't listen to people's opinions. They're not the ones creatibg.


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone, your comments mean a lot to me  My day job trains me to get feedback everywhere I go with everything I do but you are right, I guess this is much more personal 

By the way, I'm getting the sense that it will be really hard to put a price tag on this, right? I'm kinda struggling myself whether to make this a product.


----------



## dsmcastro (Nov 26, 2013)

Excelent work. Congratulations! I would just go for a different dial color, maybe black. But, you managed to make in real life what I've just done in 3D renderings... Kudos!


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Q Lai said:


> I included my initial on the left side on top of the mainspring.


Very nice looking watch, Quinn.

One thing that I think would improve it is to not put your initial over the mainspring, that clutters it up a bit. I see you have a stylized Q at the 12H position, why not change that to your "signature" Q, instead, and leave the opening for the mainspring clear for all to see better?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Great work and creativity, good luck!


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

dsmcastro said:


> Excelent work. Congratulations! I would just go for a different dial color, maybe black. But, you managed to make in real life what I've just done in 3D renderings... Kudos!


Maybe we can work together in a project haha, I can't do the rendering so I have to say the design process is a bit too.... 1 way. But yeah I'm thinking of going black and grey with another version, too. The issue is that I'm not sure how to create a version with a black dial and still have the small texts engraved legible. I might need to do some ridiculously small pad printing for that to work ;\

Right now the dial is spray painted: Primed with neutral color, multiple layers of white then coated. Still haven't done the lacquer finish. I find that white color on top of detailed engraved texts can still preserve the legibility.


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff Scott said:


> Very nice looking watch, Quinn.
> 
> One thing that I think would improve it is to not put your initial over the mainspring, that clutters it up a bit. I see you have a stylized Q at the 12H position, why not change that to your "signature" Q, instead, and leave the opening for the mainspring clear for all to see better?


Hey Jeff, that is actually quite true! The mainspring does look a bit cluttered. Let me try to work on a different version and re-post it here 

By the way the 12H position is actually the logo of my startup, where I'm trying to bring customized watches to everyone. I guess it is a bit hard to keep two brands (my company and my own) on one watch 

Hmm... summing up the feedback... seems like I can try a black-out version. Let me go plate the watch case and show everyone the progress.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

I am looking forward to the progress on this.


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff Scott said:


> I am looking forward to the progress on this.


I'm working on this watch part time, let's hope I don't keep you guys waiting too long on this


----------



## Davidcs (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Q Lai,

Really nice job, I like your tourbillon design! Can you upload some photos where we could see the watch from different angles?  I would also be really interested to see how it looks on your hand. 

Cheers,

David


----------



## g700barbus (Jul 14, 2015)

Thumps up


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Davidcs said:


> Hi Q Lai,
> 
> Really nice job, I like your tourbillon design! Can you upload some photos where we could see the watch from different angles?  I would also be really interested to see how it looks on your hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks David!

Been an extremely busy time for my startup, but I managed to take a break in Macau  Here's a couple more photos as promised .



























Update on design: Crown has changed to one that matches the case more. I also just got some PVD black plated cases; will be experimenting with possibilities.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

We need to teach you the proper way to hold a camera! :-d (Professional photographer, here. ;-))


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff Scott said:


> We need to teach you the proper way to hold a camera! :-d (Professional photographer, here. ;-))


haha lol 

The challenge was... if I hold it the proper way my girlfriend couldn't get the watch ;P

Do you have an online album or blog somewhere? I'm learning how to take watch photographs for my startup, too. Just got a few lights and a some white acrylic boards just now.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Nothing on-line anymore since the custom black & white photo lab I ran went under at the end of 2012. We also had a commercial photography division that did PR, factory, product HABS/HAER type of work for clients. I primarily used a 4x5, or larger, camera for my personal work. Here is one example of my stuff:

Tech details: Linhof Super Technika III (latest version), Schneider Super Angulon 90/8, 4x5 T-Max.

Photograph Copyright © Jeffrey P. Scott 1990 All rights reserved.


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Love the design but I have to agree with Jeff. Looks a bit too much imo. If u start with custom builds I might be in for one Keep up the good work!

Sent fra min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

It really is a beautiful and original design that I can appreciate. It would be too busy for my personal tastes as I tend to go for simplicity and balance, but that's just me.


----------



## hpintime1 (Jul 25, 2015)

nice work, keep it up


----------



## samckittrick (Sep 17, 2014)

That looks great. May I ask what kind of movement you have in it?


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

samckittrick said:


> That looks great. May I ask what kind of movement you have in it?


It is a Chinese Tourbillon movement from the same factory as Memorigin. I modified the look slightly though.


----------



## SeanDP (Sep 10, 2015)

I think any time you can make a tastefully designed skeleton than you're winning


----------



## packiesla (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you decided if you are going to sell these? And if so what price would you charge?


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Dunno yet tbh, have been focusing on custom skeleton watches that are not tourbillon.

And I actually have no idea what price I'm supposed to charge, lol.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Lukino_ said:


> Tourbillon watches and skeletonized watches both tend to have a very messy, '800 like design. I love how clean and modern your work looks. Also, I second Medusa's comment: your style is great looking and very personal, don't let "some" opinions average it!


I totally agree. I would own more tourbillon watches if they had cleaner designs. This is one of the best.


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

really nice watch. i really like the design of the dial. is the back of the watch see thru or solid?


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

GUTuna said:


> I totally agree. I would own more tourbillon watches if they had cleaner designs. This is one of the best.


Thanks for the encouraging comment GUTuna


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

Airking said:


> really nice watch. i really like the design of the dial. is the back of the watch see thru or solid?


It has a see-through case back  Have been super busy with my watch company's preparation for launch; will upload more photos when I get the chance to


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

So you decided to launch/ sell the watch?


----------



## Q Lai (Sep 12, 2014)

petalz said:


> So you decided to launch/ sell the watch?


Later, when my startup is running smooth with existing products. I want to create a platform for people to easily design their own Tourbillon  I'm trying with regular mechanical watches first.


----------



## modsholic (Oct 26, 2015)

Outstanding work! Love it. really eyegasm for me


----------



## ssaga79 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

I really dig this. Hope to see where it goes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

petalz said:


> So you decided to launch/ sell the watch?


This whole thread seems like a veiled attempt at a soft launch of a Chinese watch.


----------



## vuminhduc2002 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dear Quinn,
Your watch looks great.
But please show the dimension of it? Case diameter, thickness, lug to lug, lug width, etc.

Will you put it in commercial?
Look forward hearing from you.




Kenny


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Found it... Here's the start up...

EONIQ | Custom Watch | Design your own mechanical watch


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Q Lai said:


> Later, when my startup is running smooth with existing products. I want to create a platform for people to easily design their own Tourbillon  I'm trying with regular mechanical watches first.


Hey Quinn,

When would you start offering the Tourbillon? And just a suggestion... how about silver and blue dials... guilloche, sunburst etc.. Current patterns set to white or black are restrictive use...

Willie


----------



## Nis-chik (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice design. Just the movement doesnt impress me at all. Other than that it is a wellthought and clean design. Well done


----------



## x-frame (Jan 8, 2016)

dsmcastro said:


> Excelent work. Congratulations! I would just go for a different dial color, maybe black. But, you managed to make in real life what I've just done in 3D renderings... Kudos!


Yah I really think you need to do something about the dial color, try re posting with a few different renders side by side, also not sure if that's the logo on 12 o'clock , i think its too big, I think it's better to put the logo at the 3 o'clock position and expose the movement on the 12 o'clock position instead ;-)


----------



## timefan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah nice job for just doing this on your spare time. How did you make the dial?


----------



## Gikharor (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## max902 (Oct 20, 2015)

Great level of creativity love the fact that i can see the working parts...best of luck.


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Cool stuff. Post more detailed pics for everyone to drool over/judge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-F (Jan 13, 2016)

A fine project indeed, very nice looking watch.


----------

